

Free Dash accounts now have Twitter dashboard widgets - scottoreilly
https://www.thedash.com/news/2014-03-26-twitter

======
frade33
they say i am a naysayer so pardon me. but may I know who is your 'paid'
audience? and ever wondered why don't people like Yahoo!? widgets! and you
have built an entire startup around it. remember iGoogle? it nearly didn't
work well either.

Apart from this, I am loving the website (UI/UX), and it's the only reason I
am sticking around, and perhaps get addicted to it. :)

~~~
scottoreilly
The model is a lot like GitHub, actually. We let people create all of the
public dashboards they want for free so that people can share live data with
the community. They also get one free private dashboard.

Business accounts pay the bills, though.
[https://www.thedash.com/business/pricing](https://www.thedash.com/business/pricing)

~~~
frade33
Yep I am pondering over it and making a dashboard right now, and can't believe
myself for doing so, despite I have despised widgets. This is so nicely
crafted and appealing to nerds.

phew! it's here finally.
[https://www.thedash.com/dashboard/TTmZcUR0cO](https://www.thedash.com/dashboard/TTmZcUR0cO)

